# Fidanza Flywheel Groupbuy 02-06 Sentra 2.5L, 02-05 Altima 2.5L - $280 SHIPPED



## ImportCarPartsPlus (Jul 1, 2004)

*FIDANZA ALUMINUM FLYWHEEL GROUPBUY*
*UPDATED 10/24/08*








We need only need 10 people to get this below wholesale price. PM, IM, or email me with the needed info if you want to sign up for the groupbuy. We accept all major Credit/Debit cards, PayPal, electronic check, money order, and western union. Ground shipping is FREE in the US 48 states. AK, HI, PR, and International please contact us for a shipping quote. We can ship anything worldwide. If you have any questions just post or contact us. Prices are subject to change without notice. If you need a different Zex kit let me know and I can get it added to the groupbuy. 

*FIDANZA*









*Aluminum Flywheel Groupbuy*

*Nissan Sentra 2002-2006 2.5L Includes Spec-V (11 lbs)
Nissan Altima 2002-2005 2.5L (11 lbs)
Part# 143291
$280 shipped with 10 orders!*


*SIGNED UP AND READY TO BUY*
1. 
2. 
3. 
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


*MANUFACTORERS SITES*
Fidanza Flywheel & Performance Parts

*ORDERING INFORMATION*









You can message me to sign up for the groupbuy. I would need your car info, part number, phone, email, state, and payment method. We accept Credit Cards, Debit Cards, or PayPal. We can also take a Postal Money Order. I will let the Groupbuy go until we get 10 people. Payment will be due at that time. 

If you have any questions or need anything else for your ride just let us know. We have access to over 1800 brands of aftermarket performance parts, styling, wheels/tires, audio/video, & accessories.

Thanks

Justin DeMatteo
Import Car Parts Plus - Online
The Shop - Storefront
1096 Huell Matthews Hwy.
South Boston, VA 24592
[email protected] 
Import Car Parts Plus
AOL Messenger - SmoothGalant2
Yahoo Messenger - importcarpartsplus
MSN Messenger – [email protected]
Google Talk – [email protected] 
Phone 1-434-470-4469
Shop 1-804-365-6968
Fax 1-434-572-1117


----------



## ImportCarPartsPlus (Jul 1, 2004)

*Skip the Groupbuy - Order anytime - $285 shipped while supplies last. 

Nissan Sentra 2002-2006 2.5L Includes Spec-V (11 lbs)
Nissan Altima 2002-2005 2.5L (11 lbs)
Part# 143291*


----------



## ImportCarPartsPlus (Jul 1, 2004)

*FIDANZA
http://www.importcarpartsplus.com/b15clu10.gif

Aluminum Flywheel SALE

Nissan Sentra 2002-2006 2.5L Includes Spec-V (11 lbs)
Nissan Altima 2002-2005 2.5L (11 lbs)
Part# 143291
$285 shipped while supplies last*


----------



## ImportCarPartsPlus (Jul 1, 2004)

*FIDANZA ALUMINUM FLYWHEEL SALE*
*UPDATED 11/8/08*








*We have PLENTY of these in stock and need to move them fast. So what better way than to blow them out below cost, $285 shipped!!!*
No minimum number of orders needed so you can order at anytime. We accept all major Credit/Debit cards, PayPal, electronic check, money order, and western union. Ground shipping is FREE in the US 48 states. AK, HI, PR, and International please contact us for a shipping quote. We can ship anything worldwide. If you have any questions just post or contact us. Prices are subject to change without notice. 
The regular sale price is over $400 shipped. 

*FIDANZA*









*Aluminum Flywheel Groupbuy*

*Nissan Sentra 2002-2006 2.5L Includes Spec-V (11 lbs)
Nissan Altima 2002-2005 2.5L (11 lbs)
Part# 143291 - $285 shipped!*

*You can go here to order – Fidanza Flywheel Blowouts *

*MANUFACTORERS SITES*
Fidanza Flywheel & Performance Parts

*ORDERING INFORMATION*









*You can go here to order – Fidanza Flywheel Blowouts *

Or you can order with any Credit / Debit card or eCheck just call us at 1-434-470-4469. We can take Visa, MasterCard, American Express, or Discover cards. We can only ship to the US billing address on the account. 

If you want to use PayPal you can send to [email protected] as long as you have a confirmed address from USA, UK, or Canada. Please note that a verified address does not mean that it is confirmed. We cannot accept PayPal if you don’t have a confirmed address.

You can pay with money order or certified bank check @ Mail Order Form Payment must clear before shipping. We do not accept paper checks.

If you have any questions or need anything else for your ride just let us know. We have access to over 1800 brands of aftermarket performance parts, styling, wheels/tires, audio/video, & accessories.

Thanks

Justin DeMatteo
Import Car Parts Plus - Online
Import Car Parts Plus
Performance Hookup - Online
Performance Hookup 
The Shop - Storefront
1096 Huell Matthews Hwy.
South Boston, VA 24592
AOL Messenger - SmoothGalant2
Yahoo Messenger - importcarpartsplus
MSN Messenger – [email protected]
Google Talk – [email protected] 
Phone 1-434-470-4469
Shop 1-804-365-6968
Fax 1-434-572-1117


----------



## ImportCarPartsPlus (Jul 1, 2004)

BUMP to TOP.
We still have these in stock at this price. We need to move them and this is a price that is lower then we normally buy them for.


----------



## ImportCarPartsPlus (Jul 1, 2004)

We still have some of these in stock on sale. Act now while supplies last.


----------



## ImportCarPartsPlus (Jul 1, 2004)

We still have in stock and on sale.


----------



## ImportCarPartsPlus (Jul 1, 2004)

*The price is good till the end of the year. It will go up after that so order now and save.*


----------



## ImportCarPartsPlus (Jul 1, 2004)

*FIDANZA ALUMINUM FLYWHEEL BLOWOUT SALE*
*UPDATED 1/9/09*








We have a lot of these in stock and these prices for will good while supplies last. No minimum number of orders needed so you can order at anytime. Just go to Fidanza Flywheel Blowouts to order with Credit card, Debit Card, or PayPal. Ground shipping is FREE in the US 48 states. AK, HI, PR, and International please contact us for a shipping quote. We can ship anything worldwide. If you have any questions just post or contact us. Prices are subject to change without notice. 


















*You can go here to order while supplies last. – Fidanza Flywheel Blowouts *

*DODGE*
95-03 Dodge Neon 2.0L Flywheel 9.5 lbs #194201 – $265 shipped

*EAGLE*
95-98 Eagle Talon #194201 Flywheel 9.5 lbs #194201 – $265 shipped

*FORD*
00-04 Focus 2.0L - ZX3, ZX4 & ZX5 - Aluminum Flywheel #186991 - 8.5 lbs - Retail Price - $498.16 – Your Price - $359 shipped
02-04 Focus 2.0L - SVT 6-speed - Aluminum Flywheel #186031 - 9 lbs - Retail Price - $498.16 – Your Price - $359 shipped
03-07 Focus 2.3L Duratec ZX4 - Aluminum Flywheel #186321 - 11 lbs - Retail Price - $498.16 – Your Price - $359 shipped	
05-07 Focus 2.0L Duratec ZX3, ZX4 & ZX5 - Aluminum Flywheel #186021 - 11 lbs - Retail Price - $498.16 – Your Price - $359 shipped	

*MITSUBISHI*
00-05 Mitsubishi Eclipse V6 Flywheel 9.5 lbs #161881 – $299 shipped
95-99 Mitsubishi Eclipse NT Flywheel 9.5 lbs #194201 – $265 shipped 
Mitsubishi Magna V6 - 3.0L, 3.5L #161881 – $299 shipped

*NISSAN*
02-06 Nissan Altima 2.5L - Flywheel 11 lbs #143291 – $325 Shipped

89-94 MAXIMA SOHC Weight - 11 lbs – Part #143871 – Retail Price - $489.16 – Your Price - $361 shipped
92-94 MAXIMA DOHC Weight - 11 lbs – Part #143921 – Retail Price - $489.16 – Your Price - $361 shipped
96-00 V6 MAXIMA DOHC Weight - 12 lbs – Part #143991 – Retail Price - $489.16 – Your Price - $361 shipped
02-05 3.5 V6 Maxima Part #143951 – Weight - 13.5 lbs - Retail Price - $726.96– Your Price - $489 shipped

02-06 Nissan Sentra 2.5L - Flywheel 11 lbs #143291 – $325 Shipped 

10/01-up Nissan X-Trail 2.6L - Flywheel 11 lbs #143291 – $325 Shipped
05-06 Nissan X-Trail 2.5L - Flywheel 11 lbs #143291 – $325 Shipped

*You can go here to order while supplies last. – Fidanza Flywheel Blowouts *

We also carry the complete Fidanza line so if you need other parts from them just let me know and I can price them for you. 

*MANUFACTORERS SITES*
Fidanza Flywheel & Performance Parts

*ORDERING INFORMATION*









*You can go here to order – Fidanza Flywheel Blowouts *

Or you can order with any Credit / Debit card or eCheck just call us at 1-434-470-4469. We can take Visa, MasterCard, American Express, or Discover cards. We can only ship to the US billing address on the account. 

If you want to use PayPal you can send to [email protected] as long as you have a confirmed address from USA, UK, or Canada. Please note that a verified address does not mean that it is confirmed. We cannot accept PayPal if you don’t have a confirmed address.

You can pay with money order or certified bank check @ Mail Order Form Payment must clear before shipping. We do not accept paper checks.

If you have any questions or need anything else for your ride just let us know. We have access to over 1800 brands of aftermarket performance parts, styling, wheels/tires, audio/video, & accessories.

Thanks

Justin DeMatteo
Import Car Parts Plus - Online
Import Car Parts Plus
Performance Hookup - Online
Performance Hookup 
The Shop - Storefront
1096 Huell Matthews Hwy.
South Boston, VA 24592
AOL Messenger - SmoothGalant2
Yahoo Messenger - importcarpartsplus
MSN Messenger – [email protected]
Google Talk – [email protected] 
Phone 1-434-470-4469
Shop 1-804-365-6968
Fax 1-434-572-1117


----------



## ImportCarPartsPlus (Jul 1, 2004)

*The Blowout sale continues while supplies last. All that is listed is still available at the sale price. If you are thinking about a Flywheel in the future, now would be a great time to buy. Some of them are almost $100 cheaper then the normal.*


----------

